# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Lumia TP Unlock 9.10 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*ATF Lumia TP Unlock 9.10 Update!! 14 Sep 2012!!* *Firmware Version Required : 10.3.30*   *Introducing The ATF Lumia Test Point Module v1.0*  ** Repair DEAD BOOT Lumia 800 Phones killed by Windows "Format Disk"* ** Repair DEAD BOOT Lumia 710 Phones killed by Windows "Format Disk"* ** Repair DEAD BOOT Lumias Killed by other methods* ** Direct Write of SEC_BOOT, OSBL, QBOOT and AMSS Images* ** Direct Write of QUALCOMM Unlocked OSBL to Lumia 800* ** SP Unlock ANY Lumia 710 and 800 version and OSBL Type (QCOM or DLOAD)* ** Cross-Flash 800C and 610C into 800 and 610 Variants to accept non RUIM Cards* ** Supports Lumia 610, 610C, 710, 800, 800C and 900 (First Generation Lumias)*   *Introducing The ATF iOS Service Request Module*  ** Only Available to ATF Network Users* ** Uses ATF iCredits* ** Can Request and Retrieve iDevice IMEI Network Information with 1 CLICK* ** Can Request Network SIM Unlock for Specific Networks* ** Can Request IMEI Un-Barring Request for Specific Networks*   *Introducing The New LogiCore 10.3.30 Firmware for ATF Chrome, ATF Lightning and Nitro Boxes*  ** Added Support for Lumia Test Point Connections*    *IMPORTANT INFORMATION:*  *For SIMLOCK Recovery Level 3, This New Update 9.10 will NOT be able to* *use your old SL3 BF Credits for SRP File Uploading. It will be using* *the New Simlock Recovery Credits (SRP Credits).*  *If you want to continue using your SL3 BF Credits to upload SRP Files,* *then you are given 2 weeks to use it with the older ATF exe (9.02 and* *lower). Starting October 2012, we will NO LONGER accept SRP File Uploads* *using SL3 BF Credits.*    *User Requested Change Log:*  **Show Variant Certificate Information during RPL Backup* *#Angel*  **Skip Flash File Checksum Verification in Expert Settings added* *#Angel*   **Fixed Generation Tab Switching (Infineon to DCT4)* *#Pasha T.*    *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*   *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_      *Official Download Links:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

